# Ettirgen make fiili ve zamanları



## ibraheemkhalil

Selam arkadaşlar 
Aşağıdaki cümlelerin zamanını söyleye bilirmisiniz 
He got me crying
He get me crying 
Bildiğim kadarıyla make ettirgeni şimdiki zaman olması için get +subject+ing  lazımmış 

Herkese teşekkürler


----------



## misi2991

İlk cümle geçmiş zaman, ikincisi ise geniş zaman. Yalnız ikinci cümlede özne yüklem uyumsuzluğu var.


ibraheemkhalil said:


> Bildiğim kadarıyla make ettirgeni şimdiki zaman olması için get +subject+ing lazımmış


İlk kez böyle bir şey duyuyorum.


----------



## Rallino

"Bildiğim kadarıyla make ettirgeni şimdiki zaman olması için get +subject+ing lazımmış" - ben bu cümleyle ne demek istediğinizi bile anlamadım.


----------



## ibraheemkhalil

misi2991 said:


> İlk cümle geçmiş zaman, ikincisi ise geniş zaman. Yalnız ikinci cümlede özne yüklem uyumsuzluğu var.
> 
> İlk kez böyle bir şey duyuyorum.


İşte kanıtı dediğinin 
Get Someone To Verb / Get Someone Verb-Ing?


----------



## ibraheemkhalil

Rallino said:


> "Bildiğim kadarıyla make ettirgeni şimdiki zaman olması için get +subject+ing lazımmış" - ben bu cümleyle ne demek istediğinizi bile anlamadım.


Acaba ilk cümle beni ağlatıyor mu


misi2991 said:


> İlk cümle geçmiş zaman, ikincisi ise geniş zaman. Yalnız ikinci cümlede özne yüklem uyumsuzluğu var.
> 
> İlk kez böyle bir şey duyuyorum.


Rica etsem arkadaşım bu cümleleri Türkçe'ye çevirebilirmisiniz


----------



## Rallino

He got me crying = Beni ağlattı (Ama kendisi bana fiziksel olarak bir şey yaptığı için değil. Adam bir hikâye anlattı belki de, bu da beni duygulandırdı.)

"He get me crying" doğru değil. "He" olduğu için "get*s*" olmalı. Öyle olduğunda da: "beni hep ağlatır" demek. Yine, "duygulandırır" anlamında.

Eğer bana yaptığı bir şeyden dolayı (fiziksel veya psikolojik şiddet) beni ağlatıyorsa, yani üzüyorsa beni, o zaman "make" daha uygun: He made/makes me cry.

Benim düşüncem bu yönde. Bir tane anadili İngilizce olana danışmanızda fayda var. Ya da @misi2991 benden daha iyi biliyorsa onun da fikrini alalım.


----------



## misi2991

ibraheemkhalil said:


> Bildiğim kadarıyla make ettirgeni şimdiki zaman olması için get +subject+ing lazımmış


Eğer yanlış anlamadıysam burada demek istediğiniz örneğin "he makes me cry" cümlesini şimdiki zamanda ifade etmek için cümle yapısının "get+subject+Ving" şekline çevrilmesi lazım . Ama bu doğru değil. "He makes me cry" in şimdiki zaman hali "he's making me cry".

Gönderdiğiniz linkte "get someone to do something" ile "get someone doing something" arasındaki fark tartışılmış.


----------



## ibraheemkhalil

misi2991 said:


> Eğer yanlış anlamadıysam burada demek istediğiniz örneğin "he makes me cry" cümlesini şimdiki zamanda ifade etmek için cümle yapısının "get+subject+Ving" şekline çevrilmesi lazım . Ama bu doğru değil. "He makes me cry" in şimdiki zaman hali "he's making me cry".
> 
> Gönderdiğiniz linkte "get someone to do something" ile "get someone doing something" arasındaki fark tartışılmış.


Gönderdiğim linkte böyle yazıyor 
To make somebody do something has a _slightly _stronger meaning of forcing or obliging, in my opinion. "Make" can't be used with -ing.
Ayrıca ikinci cümlede yazdığım benim dikkatsizliğim yüzünden doğru gets olması gerekiyor


----------



## misi2991

Orada kastedilen "make someone doing something" diye bir şey yok, yalnızca "make someone do something" var. Fiil çekiminden bahsedilmiyor.


----------



## ibraheemkhalil

Teşekkürler hepinizi çok yordum


----------

